# [Indian NR] 3x3x3 single 9.92 Dharmesh Shahu



## Dharmesh Shahu (Jan 11, 2013)

INDIA's First Sub 10 sec Solve at Rubik's Cube Mumbai Open on 8th Jan 2013 at Veermata Jijabai Technological Institute.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jan 11, 2013)

The guy with the glasses to the left of you in the video looks sad. I hope he get's the next sub10. Well done.


----------



## ToastyKen (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats! Is the scene in India getting bigger lately?


----------



## yohanestheda (Jan 11, 2013)

are you listening to a song? what song were you listening at the time?


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 11, 2013)

ToastyKen said:


> Congrats! Is the scene in India getting bigger lately?



Yes! More and more competitions are being organized and more people have started cubing.
Some people are using other methods too!




yohanestheda said:


> are you listening to a song? what song were you listening at the time?



Maybe he wasn't. We are not supposed to listen to songs while solving according to WCA regulations.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Rubik's Cube Indian National Record : 9.92 Seconds Dharmesh Shahu*

Amazing! Nice to see someone in India break the 10 second barrier. Now all that's left is the 5.66 one xD

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Jan 11, 2013)

yohanestheda said:


> are you listening to a song? what song were you listening at the time?


Its just a earphone to lower outside sound not listening to any song... cellphone was on the table..



arvind1999 said:


> Yes! More and more competitions are being organized and more people have started cubing.
> Some people are using other methods too!
> 
> Maybe he wasn't. We are not supposed to listen to songs while solving according to WCA regulations.



I was Definately Not listening to Song , cellphone was on table and a Delegate was standing on my back ...


----------



## lex (Jan 12, 2013)

not to take from your accomplishment, but do you think records going to be recorded with four digits now? I mean there is more preicsion now. would it be fair to round 3 digits?


----------



## cubernya (Jan 12, 2013)

lex said:


> not to take from your accomplishment, but do you think records going to be recorded with four digits now? I mean there is more preicsion now. would it be fair to round 3 digits?



Then how are previous results handled? It's easier just to round to 2


----------



## demontoe (Jan 12, 2013)

That is awesome speed! Congrats and good luck on future solves. India is back on the map!


----------



## anura (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats, that looks great! Where do Indian speedcubers buy their hardware from? Stickers and particularly lubes?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Rubik's Cube Indian National Record : 9.92 Seconds Dharmesh Shahu*



anura said:


> Congrats, that looks great! Where do Indian speedcubers buy their hardware from? Stickers and particularly lubes?



shop.scmu.in

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 14, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> Then how are previous results handled? It's easier just to round to 2



*truncate


----------

